# Spain Valencia Football Stadium VCF



## antiguogrumete (Nov 15, 2010)

Nou Mestalla, the Football Stadium unfinished of the Valencia Club de Futbol VCF (today 21-sept.-2013).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj7R1jEO_UM


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

There is already a thread for the new Mestalla in the Proposed section of this forum.

No need for this one.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Link to its thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508609


----------

